# HCS study bible



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone on the PB heard much about the new HCS study bible?

All that I know is that it is NOT Ginormous.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSw1oskcrkM&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - HCSB Study Bible: GINORMOUS!!![/ame]


----------

